# Thinking about doing a SW tank.



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

My friend has 2 55g SW tanks. So it made me wanna give it a try. I have a 20g tank thats not in use, I think Im going to use that. I was thinking about a couple of clow fish and whatever else I like. I was wondering what kind of filter system i should use. do you think I could go with a BIO-wheel of a hang on filter?


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

You can run it with just one nice hang on the back, bio-weel is even beter. Make sure you don't put too many fish, 2-3 and keep it small. You can get some hermit crabs and shrimp, get some live rock.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd get a protien skimmer... and only percula clownfish, or a goby, blenny, or other small fish that are around 2-3 inches as an adult.


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm whats a Protein skimmer?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its a filter that takes out nitrates... I would do some reading before you jump into the hobby... mistakes cost $$$$! Also your bio-wheel and filter will just be a nitrate trap... just use the skimmer


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

if small water changes are done weekly you don't have to use a skimmer for a fish only tank. Make sure you change the wash and change the filter media often.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a skimmer makes it a lot easier though


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would not suggest using a biowheel, it will do nothing but keep ur nitrates up. You can easily do this, get liverock, sand bed of around 3", two powerheads, there u go, as long as the bioload is light with couple fish, not a problem at all, just have a HOB handy if u need it for something. No need for a skimmer on that small of tank i have one on my 10g but not necessary i only use it for current as i have two clowns, blenny, masked goby, but i also have like 15lbs of LR in it and nice deep sand bed, see here it is:










I would use a incandsent hood installed with two 50/50 pc bulbs, be best route to go.


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

How does the deep sand affect it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The Deep sand actual filters the sand, it acts differently in SW then it does in FW, see in FW it is bad to see dark pockets but in SW it is good and means it is doing it's job but breaking down and denitrification process. It adds in breaking down bad things, u have this and cured LR, approx 10-15lbs, along with two smaller powerheads on each side of tank, one to at least ripple the water or break surface a little, get a incandscent hood install the PC light bulbs to keep the LR alive and ur made, o yea don't forget the hydrometer.


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Im going with 10 gal instead of 20. so hopefully things will work out wish me luck.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

you should stay with the 20, but 10 would also work.
GOOD Luck


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would agree with fish, the 10g is more work for me then my 50g african tank, if i had the stand i would go with a 20L instead, just give more fish to swim. I plan on keeping just one clown, one anemone, couple govies, that prolly be it. 20L is more stable, 10g is more for the more experienced since one false move can make everything go wrong. didnt mean to rain on ur parade.


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Its cool I found a good deal on a 20 tall Im not goingwith the 20 long i got because I dont wanna get a bigger light and hood


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea that works then just get that incandscent hood replace with the 20w 50/50's like on mine it will be better for the 20H...if u cant find the 20w 50/50's screw in's let me know i have a seller i deal with on ebay that has hooked me up lots of times.


----------



## Needles (Feb 3, 2005)

Im going to go with a glass cover and a set on flurescent set on type light. I would use the screw in hood I got but one of the light broke off in it and i was replacing blubs alot. please they have the setup I like pretty cheap here


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ok np, i had it to and burnt threw bulbs like nuttin before on my very first tank, the moisture from the tank is what fried out the bulbs. If you ever get a anemone or something just remember flors. isn't enoug light....


----------



## nickferd (Apr 27, 2005)

Talk to the friend, read online, plan what you want to do.

Bad planning will cost $$$ in the future.

Do some research on DSB (Deep Sand Beds) or a Plenums

get a protein skimmer (although for first 3 months or so it won't do anything), canister filters are nice for simplicity of not building a filter but definately overpower your skimmer and filter. Cured Live Rock will make your tank "oceanic" put about a lb per gallon. If you overpower your filter, you might not need a powerhead. I have a 55 gallon with a Fluval 404 (rated for 100gallons).

www.thatfishplace.com is a great site to order stuff from and great advice if you e-mail them.

Plan what type of fish you're going to do.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> Do some research on DSB (Deep Sand Beds)


 DSB's have been coming into question as of late. Some reefers are taking out their deep sand beds do to various long term issues. I myself have done a shallow one in my new reef tank and its working out fairly good. 


> canister filters are nice for simplicity of not building a filter but definately overpower your skimmer and filter. Cured Live Rock will make your tank "oceanic" put about a lb per gallon. If you overpower your filter, you might not need a powerhead. I have a 55 gallon with a Fluval 404 (rated for 100gallons).


Canister filters unless you change media every week are useless. They trap nitrates... its a no no in SW. Powerheads are by far the better choice, less maintenance, and less expensive. Live rock is definately a good filtration system if you have good circulation.


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

When filling up the tank for the first time make sure you, (always), use RO water and not treated tap water to give your tank the best possible start, and don't be rushed into adding the fish too soon.

Best of luck....

Hickers


----------

